# Like Straight-To-Video Disney Films?



## Lucedo (Jan 30, 2008)

When it comes to Disney Films that is Straight-To-Video, it is mostly made up of sequels of Disney animated classics. Does anyone like them in general or not.

I may have been fond of a couple of them when I was younger, but my view on these Direct-To-DVD films has changed. I do not like the idea of these type of films.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 30, 2008)

A few have been fairly good (I particularly liked _Bambi II_, both for the story and the quality of the animation, and loved _The Lion King 1 1/2_), some have been okay (_TLK 2_, which I thought was all right but could have been way better), and some have been atrocious (didn't care all that much for _Tarzan II_, or _Brother Bear 2_, though I loved both of the originals).

Overall, I think the quality of the animation and the way they look has improved since the early ones, but the writing is still hit-or-miss, and I think that's their biggest problem -- that and the fact that it can be irritating when the original voice actors don't return.


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 30, 2008)

There are even a couple of these films where they act out as pilots for the animated series based on that specific film. One Example is The Return of Jafar, which is considered to be a pilot to the Aladdin TV series.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, the first _Lilo and Stitch_ sequel was that way, too, I think (haven't seen any of the others).


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 30, 2008)

Cinderella 3. You bring time travel into a classic fairy tale and you're just asking for a beatdown.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 30, 2008)

They're alright but when I see STV films, I just consider the quality to be sub-par since Disney didn't bother bringing it to a theather.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a yes and no type of question. It depends on the movies.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 31, 2008)

I swear, the day that Disney actually makes a good STV will be the day of the apocolypse.  I'm looking at you HSM.  High School Musical sucks to incredibly hard its almost unholy.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 31, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> A few have been fairly good (I particularly liked _Bambi II_, both for the story and the quality of the animation, and loved _The Lion King 1 1/2_), some have been okay (_TLK 2_, which I thought was all right but could have been way better), and some have been atrocious (didn't care all that much for _Tarzan II_, or _Brother Bear 2_, though I loved both of the originals).
> 
> Overall, I think the quality of the animation and the way they look has improved since the early ones, but the writing is still hit-or-miss, and I think that's their biggest problem -- that and the fact that it can be irritating when the original voice actors don't return.



I agree with you on all that.  Out of many of the Disney sequels that I have seen, I personally thought Bambi II was among the best sequels (well, technically it's a midquel ) that I have seen.


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 31, 2008)

This is not about individual movies that one likes. To clarify the topic I am referring to the  the concept in general.

The Straight-To-Video Disney Films concept was made fun on an episode of Family Guy where there was one movie does not exist in the real world. That is Aladdin 4: Jafar May Need Glasses. Before that Saturday Night Live spoofed that concept with lots of made up films that have nonsensical plots for continuing the original.


----------



## Magica (Jan 31, 2008)

It depends on the movie.   Some have been pretty good, such as Bambi II or Tarzan II.  Others, say like Little Mermaid II and Fox and the Hound II, really weren't needed.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 1, 2008)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> This is not about individual movies that one likes. To clarify the topic I am referring to the  the concept in general.



Well, I don't see the method of delivery as the problem, especially now that the animation standards have come up a bit since the first television-style ones (maybe the video/DVD format differences have encouraged that somewhat).  And it's worth noting that the straight-to-video movies don't always go straight to video.  As I recall, _Lion King II _was released in theaters overseas... somewhere? not in the US, anyway.  And I heard somewhere that _Toy Story 2_ was originally intended as a direct-to-video, but became a theatrical project as the story developed.

As with anything, it's the animation and writing that count, not how the audience is reached, and those aspects vary in quality with individual movies.  So it doesn't surprise me that the answer ends up being "it depends on the movie."

(Incidentally, I never saw _Cinderella II _or _III,_ but I laughed when I saw the preview for _III,_ because it seemed to me like they were saying "Look, we know _II_ sucked, we're trying to go back in time and make it like it never happened.)


----------



## Lucedo (Feb 2, 2008)

The thing is that Disney stopped doing direct-to-video films after they released the tinkerbell movie and another little mermaid movie.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with whoring out your IP. Nobody is forcing you to buy it. So what if Walt is twirlling in his liquid nitrogen vault under the castle. ^_^


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 4, 2008)

When I was younger, I remember watching that Beauty and the Beast Christmas STV. I loved the obsessive, psychotic, brooding Pipe Organ in it.

I remember I used to watch the Little Mermaid tapes too, the TV series I think. I bet it worried my father I was watching a little girl's show.


----------

